# Amazing Bloke From UK



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

This guy is fantastic! Have any of you seen this? I know it's not exactly new.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-KGfp2aTnHs


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Retribution said:


> This guy is fantastic! Have any of you seen this? I know it's not exactly new.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-KGfp2aTnHs


I did a thread on him I think it was called like a boss.
It was awesome.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes, handles it very well. 

Not sure I would have gone to all thst effort but I think that he was after closure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Workingmylifeaway (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah he got in trouble for that vid then he publicly challenged the guy to a amature boxing match


----------

